
One person submitted 10% of the 18,500 Emacs bug reports in the past nine years - koliber
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2017-03/msg00222.html
======
zulln
> [1] If I tell you that one person is responsible for 10% of the 18500 Emacs
> bug reports over the past 9 years (next most enthusiastic is me with 2%),
> you can see that this effect can be significant.

